# Signs of depression?



## Skittish (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey everyone, hope you're all ok.

I lurk on here quite often and right now i really need your help.

Things seem to be changing in my life at the moment and i cant seem to keep up. Nothing major in the grand scheme of things, but i just cant seem to cope. Its been in the last month and a half that ive really been struggling.

During the day i can seem completely normal. I can smile along with everyone else and act like nothing is wrong. Im lucky enough to have a lovely thoroughbred horse who is my rock in times like these - she keeps me occupied during the day.

Evenings and nightimes, on the other hand, are a different matter. I cant even describe the feeling. I just feel like there is a massive weight on my chest. I cant sleep, im never really hungry. I spent last night in tears, just staring out my window at the stars, and i couldnt even explain why. One of my weaknesses is music - Im one of these people that lets lyrics to songs affect them way too much.

I look at myself and just see someone wallowing in their own self pity. I have SO much to be thankful for, and i honestly appreciate so much in my life. It just seems that everything is either thrown back at me or just snows me under.

Sorry, Im talking complete rubbish. Dont you just hate that sinking low feeling in your stomach?

Chrissie  xxx


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2008)

> I just feel like there is a massive weight on my chest. I cant sleep, im never really hungry. I spent last night in tears, just staring out my window at the stars, and i couldnt even explain why



That's four symptoms that can be caused by depression and/or anxiety, so I would see your doctor  and/or a mental health professional.     (When I saw a general practitioner after moving to a new town a few years ago and mentioned my depression, she tested me for thyroid problems since I wasn't sure if I was tested for that before.  That seems to be standard procedure as it is an issue for some people.  My thyroid functioning was fine, though.)


----------



## Mari (Dec 5, 2008)

> Dont you just hate that sinking low feeling in your stomach?


For sure and do not be sorry Skittish - just keep trying.

With my sister it did turn out that it was thyroid problems so it is always good to have the physical side of issues checked out. :heart: Mari


----------



## ladylore (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad you posted Skittish. I do agree with both Daniel and Mari.

You are also more then welcome to jump in to any of the conversations here at Psychlinks.


----------



## Skittish (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Daniel & Mari - thats interesting about the under/over active thyroid problems. Do you know what kind of tests they do? Both my mum and nan have problems with theirs.

Thanks ladylore - so many people, so many posts - bit daunting!:dimples:

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Skittish,

The general thyroid test is very straight forward - they just do it on a little blood work.  Nothing very daunting...


----------



## Skittish (Dec 5, 2008)

That'll be interesting!! Huge fear of needles due to operation that went wrong as a kid.

Must tell myself to suck it up and get over it!

Thanks Jazzey


----------



## ladylore (Dec 5, 2008)

Skittish said:


> That'll be interesting!! Huge fear of needles due to operation that went wrong as a kid.



I know in the dentist office they can numb the area before adding freezing with a needle. Just a swab with some topical medication on it. I wonder if you could ask the technician if there is a way to numb the skin before the blood work.


----------



## Skittish (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks ladylore - think a sharp thwap to the back of the head would be simpler! Pain i can handle - the thought of needles piercing my skin i cant!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't like needles either Skittish - I just warn the nurse and turn my head to the other direction the whole time.

...a little bit symptomatic of the cowardly lion but hey, it works for me!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2008)

I know my doctor checks my thyroid and many other things that could attibute to my depression etc yearly and any time there is a change in my condition, she runs more to make sure the changes are infact the mental illness or other things.

You may want to have your blood sugar tested as well.  I hear even in early stages Diabedes can cause mood fluctuations too.

I use to be afraid of needles and blood work too, but it went away.  I even started to donate blood at one point when I wasn't on so many meds.


----------

